# Cape Horn Fuel Tank Replacement



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

I bought 1996 19' Cape last year. I have cleaned the boat up, and now I am looking at the fuel tank.

The fill tube is egg shaped, and I can not get it to seal on the hose. The gauge threads are stripped and leaking. The tank is original, so I guess a replacement is in order.

Any recommendations on where to get a tank or fiberglass work?


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

give us a call we can do it. 

Thanks shane 
8503750435

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

fish4life said:


> Thanks shane
> 8503750435


Called no answer. Give me a call when you get free 850-202-4867
Matt


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I have heard that Cape Horn Customer Service is outstanding and could point you towards the right Vendor that supplied the original tank....
Also Fayne Limbo in East Milton does great fiberglass work without the unexpected $urpri$e$ you always hear about from some of the others...





..


----------



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

Snagged Line said:


> I have heard that Cape Horn Customer Service is outstanding and could point you towards the right Vendor that supplied the original tank....
> Also Fayne Limbo in East Milton does great fiberglass work without the unexpected $urpri$e$ you always hear about from some of the others...
> ..


I contacted Cape Horn. They did provide instructions on removing and replacing the tank. RDS in Perry, FL made the original and I can get another aluminum from them.

I am hoping to find a ploy tank that will fit, but I would like to have some dimension or experience before I order.

Thanks for the fast replies any advice is appreciated.
Cheers
Matt


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Poly tank's are Not the cure all......I've replaced them with alum in the past.

Here is another problem with poly tank....They are set in their sizes.....Well that size will not fit the boat, so you have to install a smaller Poly tank to fit the space.

Don't do that!


----------



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

X-Shark said:


> Here is another problem with poly tank....They are set in their sizes.....Well that size will not fit the boat, so you have to install a smaller Poly tank to fit the space.


I was concerned about the size as well. Can someone explain what the use of coal tar foam with aluminum tanks?

I probably butchered that reference. LOL

CHEERS


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It protects the new aluminum tank from water intrusion hence corrosion. The 4lb or 6lb (can't remember which one) foam is pored around the tank to secure it's position.


----------



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

Pier-Dude said:


> It protects the new aluminum tank from water intrusion hence corrosion. The 4lb or 6lb (can't remember which one) foam is pored around the tank to secure it's position.


Thanks for the information. I am fairly new to fiberglass. Does anyone have pictures of the process?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Coal Tar Epoxy and foam are two different things. Coal tar epoxy is a black epoxy coating that protects the aluminum from the water that the poured in foam will absorb. I have no personal experience with this, just read it many times on forums.


----------



## panic_button (Nov 12, 2016)

wired said:


> Thanks for the information. I am fairly new to fiberglass. Does anyone have pictures of the process?


Here is what coal tar epoxy looks like on a tank. It runs about $90/gallon on line. I used 3/4 of a gallon applying 2 thick coats.


----------



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

panic_button said:


> Here is what coal tar epoxy looks like on a tank. It runs about $90/gallon on line. I used 3/4 of a gallon applying 2 thick coats.


Great pic! Thank you for the information.


----------



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks to Shane @ Livingston Marine I know that it was past time to change the tank.

If you ever wondered what saltwater does to an aluminum tank encased in foam check out the pics below.




























The clean removal from the 19' Cape Horn!


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

What did you put back in there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

I have one for sale here on PFF. It was for a 24' though. Not sure it'll fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief, let me guess that tanks died like 8 years ago?


----------



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

knot enough said:


> What did you put back in there?


We are having a tank built by Dennis Aluminum Products - Foley, Alabama. Then going to cover in Coal Tar Epoxy.



knot enough said:


> I have one for sale here on PFF. It was for a 24' though. Not sure it'll fit.


The tank was an 80 gallon. I think the 24' was 100+ and would be too large for the area on the boat.



Pier-Dude said:


> Good grief, let me guess that tanks died like 8 years ago?


I bought the boat used in November. I knew repairs would be in order but did not realize the extent of the damage to the tank. I have been having fuel issues but thought it was due to ethanol and not corrosion. Lessons Learned!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If I were to buy any Cape Horn lets sayyyyyy under 2002 I would probably just replace the tank right off. Looking at that tank I have all kind of horrible scenarios running through me mind. Cold Tar epoxy for suuuuuuure.


----------



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

Pier-Dude said:


> If I were to buy any Cape Horn lets sayyyyyy under 2002 I would probably just replace the tank right off. Looking at that tank I have all kind of horrible scenarios running through me mind. Cold Tar epoxy for suuuuuuure.


Agreed! Last day I ran the boat I was smelling gas all day. Did not enjoy the feeling and that is what prompted the quest for repair.

The first guy to look at the boat said: "You should not be driving this boat, it could explode at the first spark in the wrong spot."

Lessons Learned!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't meant to butt in with useless info, I do have something to add. Prior to coating the tank with this epoxy, I'd do the following... Scrub the tank well to remove any oil or wax... soap and a scrubby pad. Next, etch aluminum with aluminum brightner... Use rubber gloves and a sponge to apply... rinse and wash again with soap dry quickly, then coat with zinc chromate primer. THEN, after zinc chromate primer dries, coat with this coal tar epoxy... or with that pettit epoxy barrier coat paint. If you paint the epoxy over the tank with out these steps, the epoxy will likely separate from the metal...


----------



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

Burnt Drag said:


> I don't meant to butt in with useless info, I do have something to add.


Thank you for the instructions. I have spoken to Shane and this is part of his tank prep process.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## wired (Sep 8, 2017)

New gas tank in the boat, now onto fiberglass work. Shane's group is doing a great job!


----------

